# ZULU/NATO strap on Omega Seamaster?



## Kenzembo1

Hey guys,

Just wondering if anyone here has ever tried pairing their Omega Seamasters with a ZULU or NATO strap. I'm currently wearing mine on the standard stainless steel bracelet but I'm looking for a change - something unique and a bit more casual. I'm definitely open for suggestions.

Here's a picture of my style Seamaster...it's pretty standard: Omega Seamaster professional _midsize_ chronometer (automatic). I'm ideally looking for something affordable (ie. $100 or less).

I'm new at this, so please post pictures or links if you have any additional suggestions. Thanks! 

-Ken


----------



## apeogre

I do wear one on a maratac nylon strap. Not the nato or zulu type. I am a huge fan of nylon straps. I've got one on half of my watches right now. The blue seamaster looks alright on a black strap. I've seen it with the maratac blacks trap with the blue stripe down the middle. With these straps it really feels like you're not wearing a watch at all. It's so light. They're pretty cheap straps. Anywhere from $9 to $30. Good luck.


----------



## Kenzembo1

apeogre said:


> I do wear one on a maratac nylon strap. Not the nato or zulu type. I am a huge fan of nylon straps. I've got one on half of my watches right now. The blue seamaster looks alright on a black strap. I've seen it with the maratac blacks trap with the blue stripe down the middle. With these straps it really feels like you're not wearing a watch at all. It's so light. They're pretty cheap straps. Anywhere from $9 to $30. Good luck.


Thanks! What color combination is your maratac nylon strap that you wear with your blue seamaster if you don't mind me asking? I'm considering getting the popular "bond" nato or zulu strap or possibly just a plain grey or black one. I think the black with blue stripe would look unique and would match well too.


----------



## Dixan

Here's what mine looks like on a "military gray" NATO. Please excuse the nighttime, indoor lighting. The real color is a cool gray (as opposed to a warm gray). I love this color combo... Really complements the blue. |>


----------



## J_Hack

Here is my SMP on a NATO... Not a blue Bond, but you get the idea.


----------



## GavH

Wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## saintv90

I love nato's on mine.


----------



## typomaniac

Here's my Bond SMP on a Maratac ZULU.

Wrist:









Over the wetsuit:









I've dived with both the bracelet and the ZULU, and the latter was a lot more comfortable, both from a physical and mental standpoint (if one of the spring bars decides to kick the bucket, at least the head will still be held by the remaining spring bar).


----------



## waypoint

Here's mine on a black NATO strap... What you can't see is a SILVA Watch Strap Compass.


----------



## RALaustin

I think the 2254 lends itself better to Nato's and Zulu's due to the black face. I prefer the Nato's on the SMPs because the Zulu's are a little overpowering with the lighter, thinner SMP.

I have still not found a great Nato strap for my blue bond (and not for lack of looking), but I have tried the multi-colored Bond Nato strap in the following pics on the blue bond and it is not half bad.


----------



## DMB




----------



## S.L

Tool strap for a tool watch,










/Stefan


----------



## Blackhawksfan81

Anyone experienced scratches on the caseback with a nylon strap?

I wore my PO on a Nato for a couple weeks and figured it would be fine, but the back ended up with scratches. It doesn't bother me, but I wonder what really caused it since steel is harder than nylon....


----------



## J_Hack

DMB said:


>


Where did you get this strap from DMB? Looks very nice.


----------



## saintv90

Blackhawksfan81 said:


> Anyone experienced scratches on the caseback with a nylon strap?
> 
> I wore my PO on a Nato for a couple weeks and figured it would be fine, but the back ended up with scratches. It doesn't bother me, but I wonder what really caused it since steel is harder than nylon....


Curious how thats possible? Does your watch move on the strap? Ive used a nato for weeks and no problems. My watch doesnt move on the strap.


----------



## Blackhawksfan81

saintv90 said:


> Curious how thats possible? Does your watch move on the strap? Ive used a nato for weeks and no problems. My watch doesnt move on the strap.


Not once the strap is broken in, no. When the strap was new, it was stiff and had some play. The "ring" on the caseback only has a few scuff marks between 12 and 6... where the strap touches. Strange huh?


----------



## DMB

J_Hack said:


> Where did you get this strap from DMB? Looks very nice.


http://www.countycomm.com/zulu.htm


----------



## DMB

Blackhawksfan81 said:


> Anyone experienced scratches on the caseback with a nylon strap?
> 
> I wore my PO on a Nato for a couple weeks and figured it would be fine, but the back ended up with scratches. It doesn't bother me, but I wonder what really caused it since steel is harder than nylon....


Over time a NATO or ZULU strap will mar a caseback. It won't necessarily "scratch" it, but will definitely "polish" it to where you will see the outline of the strap. If it bugs you, put a piece of clear tape under the strap.


----------



## J_Hack

DMB said:


> http://www.countycomm.com/zulu.htm


Thanks DMB. I had not seen that one before on their website.


----------



## OzO

okay, i'll play! Blue Bond SMP on a grey strip G10 NATO


----------



## omegagmt

Just stuck it on a bond nato. Can't wait for my maratac zulu to come in. I'll post pics once that comes in.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## TheJeanyus

I've tried mine on 4 different nylon straps - a black 5 ring Zulu, a gray-striped NATO, an orange NATO, and (just for the hell of it) a navy blue NATO. Don't have pics of the navy blue one, here are the others:




























The orange is probably my favorite. Once mine gets back from the service center, that one may get put on again...

As has been said already, if the case back scratches bother you, a piece of tape across the case back will prevent them. Without it, the case back *will* get scratched though. Even if it seems like the watch doesn't move at all on the strap, it shifts around enough that over time you'll see some marks on the case back.


----------



## Chibatastic




----------



## peakay

Timefactors Nato


----------



## Dr Arkham

I love the Zulu, this is that Maratac 5 ring. Very comfortable and makes the watch more "tool" looking in my opinion.


----------



## SMP89

Timefactors speedbird


----------



## hoppes-no9

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abnorman

My Omega Seamaster on khaki nylon strap..
View attachment 993650
View attachment 993652


----------



## citizenfox




----------



## iam7head

Holy Necrothread


----------



## rinthiran

My SMP 300m GMT on a Blue/Red/Gray NATO (best match), Black/Gray NATO, and Bond NATO.


----------



## marc911

saintv90 said:


> I love nato's on mine.


I really like that Nato.
What model is it ? And color ?
Do you know where i can buy it ?
Thanks


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## john wilson




----------



## mitadoc




----------



## dinexus

Ancient thread, still going strong.

How 'bout a Bond NATO on the Modern Bond:


----------



## Matmania

Just got into NATO straps!

42mm on an Omega 21mm NATO. Fits fine despite the Seamaster only having 20mm lugs. Need a reasonable wrist size as strap is quite thick as leather lined. I quite like that though.


----------



## mjoranga

Here is my fair share...


----------



## om3ga_fan

Here some of my NATO shots. Such great straps - love 'em.



























































































Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Andyxp

Hi guys. I know this is an old thread but I bought a dozen Natos just because they're cheap and I liked this one the best. Not that the SMP is a heavy watch to begin with but I have to say that the weight reduction is very comfortable!


----------

